# Mac Book pro bug clavier au démarrage



## Oxydeoxyde (8 Mai 2014)

Salut , 

Je viens demander de l'aide car ce matin grosse panique . J'ai laisse mon mac allumé cette nuit et ce matin je le retrouve sur la page ou je dois taper mon mot de passe , jusque-là tout va bien . Mais quand j'essaye de taper mon mot de passe , le clavier émet un bruit d'erreur a chaque touche que je tape et fais disparaître le pointeur de la souris! J'ai redémarrer plusieurs fois et je me retrouve maintenant sur un écran gris avec le signe Apple , ou on me demande mon mot de passe .

Après analyse la touche 3,4,^ semblerais marcher , quand je tape entrer sa inscrit un caractère ! Wtf 
Les touche mute , monter / baisser le volume marchent .
Lock maj semble marcher aussi car le voyant vert s'allume .
Quand je maintient Alt et que je tape une autre touche toutes inscrivent un caractère mais pas le bon vu que je ne peut pas taper mon mot de passe .. 
Quand je fais Q puis une autre touche ensuite sa inscrit un caractère aussi ...
Les touche A et E , me font respectivement revenir au début et a la fin tu texte inscrit , B réagit comme flèche gauche et F comme flèche droite ..
La touche Effacer fonction et ma touche H ce comporte aussi comme la touche effacer 0-o
Voilà en gros , INCOMPRESSIBLE ! S'il vous plait aidez moi :'(


----------



## paranormal-wizzzard (8 Mai 2014)

Peut-être rien a voir mais redémarre en appuyant sur "cmd+r" puis vérifie le disque


----------



## Oxydeoxyde (8 Mai 2014)

Cette commande ma fais accéder a une page Utilitaires OS X , j'ai été dans utilitaire de disque et j'ai tout vérifié , tout les disque "semble être en bon état "


----------



## paranormal-wizzzard (8 Mai 2014)

Bizarre.
Quand tu redémarre de force, ton clavier déconne toujours? Il n'y a pas un icône clavier dans la barre en haut a droite quand tu es sur la fenêtre de session ?


----------



## Oxydeoxyde (8 Mai 2014)

Ouai sa déconne encore en haut j'ai que les icônes wifi , batterie et heure


----------



## Sly54 (8 Mai 2014)

Essaie une réinitialisation du contrôleur de gestion du système (SMC).


----------



## pascalformac (8 Mai 2014)

quel mac?
(c'est important car il y a AUSSI des claviers differents)

quel OS??

il se pourrait que ton clavier soit déréglé  pour divers raisons

tester le demarrage sans extension


----------



## Oxydeoxyde (8 Mai 2014)

MacBook Pro 15 pouce pour l'année je sais pas vraiment j'ai Maverick 10.9 je crois 

Démarrage sans extension ??

Et pour la réinitialisation SMC , euhh je comprend pas trop :

"Remarque : les ordinateurs portables dotés d&#8217;une batterie que vous ne devez pas retirer vous-même sont les MacBook Pro (début 2009) et modèles ultérieurs, tous les modèles de MacBook Air et les MacBook (fin 2009).
Éteignez l&#8217;ordinateur.
Branchez l&#8217;adaptateur secteur MagSafe à une source d&#8217;alimentation et connectez-le au Mac si ce n&#8217;est pas déjà fait.
Sur le clavier intégré, appuyez simultanément sur les touches Maj + Ctrl + Option (de gauche) et sur le bouton d&#8217;alimentation.
Relâchez en même temps toutes les touches et le bouton d&#8217;alimentation.
Appuyez sur le bouton d&#8217;alimentation pour allumer l&#8217;ordinateur.  
Remarque : il est possible que l&#8217;état du voyant de l&#8217;adaptateur secteur MagSafe change ou que le voyant s&#8217;éteigne de façon temporaire lorsque vous réinitialisez le SMC.
Réinitialisation du SMC sur un Mac Pro, un iMac à processeur Intel, un Mac mini à processeur Intel ou un Xserve à processeur Intel "

En gros j'éteind mon mac , je branche le chargeur , appuis sur Maj ( lock ou shift ? ) + CTRL + ALT + Bouton allumer , je relache tout d'un coup et je ralleme ??

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h08 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h53 ----------

J'arrive a accéder a Lutilitaire avec Cmd+R , ya pas moyen de réinitialiser un truc du genre ... sans perdre mes truc surtout j'ai des truc très très très important sur mon disque dur


----------



## pascalformac (8 Mai 2014)

-reset pram
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1379?viewlocale=fr_FR
-reset SMC
(procedure propre à chaque modèle)
pour macintel
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT3964?viewlocale=fr_FR

- démarrage sans extensions
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1564?viewlocale=fr_FR


----------



## Oxydeoxyde (8 Mai 2014)

Je n'arrive pas a faire les commandes que vous me conseillez ... le seul truc qui marche c'est CMD+R qui me rend sur l'utilitaire , de là j'ai réussi à accéder au terminal pour voir comment ce comporte le clavier ;

Dans un premier temps le trackpad ne fait que des clic droit je n'arrive pas a faire un clic simple , n'importe quel clic ouvre directement la fenêtre de commande : copier etc ...

en bidouillant j'arrive a accéder a la zone décriture , les seul caractère que je peut entrer sont : " et ' quand j'appuis sur 3 et 4 , ainsi que tout les chiffres 1234567890 quand je tape Alt + le chiffre et = quand je tape Alt + "-"et / ; ,  quand je tape Alt + la les touche correspondante ...

Ya vraiment un truc qui va pas

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h50 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h55 ----------

J'ai enfin réussi a ouvrir ma session grâce à un vieux clavier PC qui traînais dans mon garage , mais le clavier intégré reste complètement fou et mon mac est complètement beugé ..
Toute les app plantent rapidement même préférence système , j'ai réussi a enlever mon mot de passe au cas ou , mais mon trousseau est bloqué aussi , je n'arrive pas a le débloquer c'est très bizzare ...


----------



## pascalformac (8 Mai 2014)

ca ressemble à un couac hardware mais pas forcément 

si tu peux 

tester une autre session 
( invité par exemple)

verifier et réparer permission
 et idem pour le disque

lancer un Apple hardware test


----------



## Cosmo Gandra (25 Septembre 2014)

J'ai le même problème avec mon MacBook blanc mi 2010. Mon ordi marchais très bien e um beau jour il ne marchait plus. Le clavier n'écrit pas de ce que je tape. De plus il est très lent. J'ai déjà fais presque de tout por résoudre cela mais je n'arrive pas. Quoi faire? Aidez moi!!!!


----------



## Sly54 (25 Septembre 2014)

Cosmo Gandra a dit:


> Quoi faire? Aidez moi!!!!


Qu'as tu déjà fait ?
As tu suivi les conseils post#9 et post #11 ?
Quel OS ?


----------

